
Fanciful Fortifications? - pepys
http://britishlibrary.typepad.co.uk/untoldlives/2015/12/fanciful-fortifications.html
======
zeveb
I've always loved those old-fashioned star forts. True story: Ft. Monroe was
an operating military installation from 1609-2011 (the star fort dates to
1834)!

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fort_Monroe](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fort_Monroe)

